
The inside story of Aaron Swartz’s campaign to liberate court filings - Libertatea
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/the-inside-story-of-aaron-swartzs-campaign-to-liberate-court-filings/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+%28Ars+Technica+-+All+content%29
======
scottshea
It is hard to tel if the Court's refusal to open up PACER is due to fear of
oversight or bureaucratic greed.

~~~
mpyne
It's because Congress hasn't appropriated any other funds to pay for it. Does
your DMV give you a free driver's license every time you visit the office? If
so, great, but that's because your state funded it (I've never lived in a
state that did so).

Now, can you argue that the documents from PACER _should_ be available to all
citizens without cost on their part? Sure, but that's not what has happened up
to this point, so until then _someone_ has to pay for PACER.

TL;DR: Show them the money. You'll get what you want.

